# Amber Lamps



## owls84 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great stuff

[video=youtube;So0Vk4MRho4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So0Vk4MRho4[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 31, 2010)

I've seen the raw footage and from what I remember the older guy is a vietnam vet. I'd love to buy him a beer!

The best comment left on youtube:

""I'll put my foot up your ass", right after "I'm done searching the floor for my teeth."


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JTM (Mar 31, 2010)

hah.  The Amber Lamps is on the way.


----------



## Jay (Mar 31, 2010)

no no not funny at all,just sad


----------



## adam (Apr 1, 2010)

EBM aka Epic Beard Man aka He who hath the opener to the can of whoopa$$ is reported to be a mentally troubled homeless Vietnam vet. His side of the story is that the black man offered to shine his shoes so EBM asked how much and the other man became irate for no reason. The black man came onto a radio show (surprisingly was very articulate, did not expect that after this video) and apologized about the situation. He said that he was drunk and took things too far and apologized to EBM publicly, but stands by that he did not offer to shine EBM's shoes. Personally, to me, it seems that EBM misheard the other man or was messing with him. Either way, just goes to show what happens when you dont subdue your passions :7:


----------



## adam (Apr 1, 2010)

For anyone who hasnt seen the actual video, here it is, leave the link cold as there is profanity. Copy and paste the following in your browser

http://www.break.com/fights/epic-beard-man-bus-fight.html


----------

